# Sophie Egg Question



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I have a question about Sophie's egg-laying that I just want to make sure everything is OK with her. You might recall that I found Sophie in March of 2007. In January of 2008, she laid her first egg (singular). Thanks to everyone who gave me helpful advice back then. She sat on the egg for about 21 days and then lost interest so I removed it.

After that she was back to "Normal Sophie Pigeon" until early April, when she became, um, "Amorous Sophie Pigeon" after which she laid two eggs, the second of which arrived on 19 April. She sat on those eggs until 10 May and then lost interest in them and I removed them. However, this time she was only "Normal Sophie Pigeon" for about a week before becoming "Amorous Sophie Pigeon." Last night, 23 May, I found a VERY small egg --about the size of a small grape tomato--had arrived. 

Now I am a little concerned because it has been just a little over a month since she laid the last pair of eggs. And this egg is so small, less than 1/4 the size of the previous eggs. I guess tomorrow we will find out what else she is planning on, but I want to make sure all is well with her.

I did not post photos of the egg because presumably you all are very familiar with normal pigeon eggs and this one is much smaller. I could post photos if you would like to view comparison sizes. 

Other than the frequency and tiny egg, she seems to be herself--feisty, curious, lovable, etc. 

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Bill B. & Sophie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you have any idea how old Sophie is? I've had hens lay some eggs that were on the small side, but not THAT small. They were young hens. The only egg I ever got that was the size you describe, (I kept it actually) was laid by a hen that quit laying shortly after that egg was laid. She was a chronic egg layer her whole life and laid as many eggs in 5 years as most hens would lay in 8. She was ALWAYS on egg, either mated to a hen or her mate. There just was no stopping her. She finally ran out of eggs.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I have no idea of Sophie's age, but I suspect she is a young pigeon. She did not lay any eggs from March 2007 to January of 2008 (I was actually starting to think "she" might be a "he" ). Then, when she did, she laid only one egg, as it is suggested some hens do their first time. It's only anecdotal evidence, but that is largely why I think she is about 1.5 years old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I'am not sure about the small egg, but in talking with the breeder of my pair, she said it may be a good idea to let the hen hatch a baby evey now and again, she said to give her a break from laying as they will lay alot if they have not had to take care of a baby...I took it as overdrive to lay because they really want to have a "youngun". I think I saw a post of a person that had her hen lay a small egg and she was fine, but I guess if it happens all the time you may have to ask an avian vet. if she is laying a bunch it may deplete her and may need extra vitamins/grit..minerals...I'm not the best to give advice but thought I would share what she told me...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, we had one of our little hens lay an egg about the size you described a few months ago with no lasting effects. I think every now and again it is just a fluke.

I know you will keep a close eye on her and if she doesn't lay the second egg on schedule I would try to get her to a vet to make sure she is not egg bound.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Bill!

I _almost_ sent you a PM asking for an update on the lovely Sophie! Then I decided to check to make sure you hadn't already done so...well, guess what...

While the update isn't exactly what I had expected to hear, I'm glad to hear that she seems to be doing well. I DO hope that this egg is only a fluke. Will be watching closely for further updates.

Do give that lovely bird HUGS and SCRITCHES from us!!

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*It is a fluke*

All birds will do this from time to time, more so in young hens and first eggs but this pattern seems less common in pigeons and is more of a random thing. The tiny eggs have no yolk (normally) and once in a while they will follow one of these with a double yolked egg often with alittle blood on the shell as the egg is so large. These are all fairly normal things to occur in the life of a bird. It seems to have no real reason or cause except that something got mixed up in the egg making process. If it happened repeatedly with the same hen, you may have reason to be concerned as there may be some oviduct disorder which can have many causes, mostly disease. One oddball small egg is nothing to worry about.

Bill


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

May be, as Bill said, a one off. It could be helpful to her, though, if you give her calcium levels a boost. I'd recommend a liquid calcium supplement, given directly, not in the water. Even if they have grit, oystershell and whatever, some birds just need that extra.

John


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all of your replies. I am starting to think that the tiny egg may indeed have been a "fluke." She laid the little egg sometime Friday night, and it is now Monday evening and no second egg has come, and she does not seem to be feeling poorly at all--eating a bunch, raiding the plants in the house for her "nest" when she gets off her egg, and pooping like a goose. 

If she were to start acting in any type of distress, I would take her to the vet immediately, as a precaution against being egg bound. I will keep monitoring her closely and report any additional information. Thanks again for all of your help, I really appreciate it.

Bill B. & Sophie


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I had an interesting discussion with the the owner and the manager of the pigeon store in Chicago. Initially, they were very helpful when I first found Sophie, before i was lucky enough to stumble onto Pigeon Talk.

The manager was the one who looked at Sophie and told me she was a hen, and also they gave me some good advice about pigeon care. I usually make it a practice when I am in the neighborhood to stop by their shop. 

This time, I went in and they asked about Sophie and I related the story of the tiny egg. Both of them (independently) offered the same opinion, which is when a hen lays a little egg, it is the last one the hen will ever lay. They both seemed to believe that, since Sophie's eggs are not hatching, she has decided not to lay any additional eggs.

I don't know how "scientific" such a hypothesis may be, but it will be interesting to see what happens. In the meantime, Sophie is doing great and relaxing with her tiny egg.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure am glad to hear all is well with the lovely Sophie, Bill!

Certainly was an interesting comment those gentlemen made. I guess only time will tell if they are correct. Then again, Sophie does not have a pigeon mate and maybe she "knows" she will not hatch a baby and is quite content with her life and her human mate. 

She certainly lives in a beautiful home. She is one lucky and spoiled hen! AND, she deserves every bit!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well there might be something to it. Angel layed one tiny egg two years ago and it was he last, she has never laid another egg since. 
Somebody else laid also a tiny egg in my bird room but I can't remember who, so I don't know if she stopped laying altogether.

Reti


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

My hen layed a tiny egg 2 weeks go and it cracked but I don't know if that was from lack of calcium or the fact that she layed it on the ground where they were all bustling about. anyways she had been mating with her husband and I expected a second egg so i upped her calcium a ton for the 40 hours after the tiny egg. and then she layed another in the nest and they are sitting on it now. it's actually bigger than a normal egg. I'm guessing the tiny one was lack of calcium but thats only through observation. She is used to crushed cuttlebone, she just can't get enough. I have oyster shell and grit and calcium for her water but she just relishes crushed cuttlebone. i didn't have a cuttlebone in the week before the first egg b/c i kept forgetting to buy a new one. after the tiny egg I bought one really fast and crushed it up and she ate a ton and bam, bigger than normal and thick egg 40 hours later.


----------

